# Best looking Centepede(s)??



## Ultum4Spiderz (Dec 29, 2011)

I currently do not own any Giant Centepedes... I wanted to know from Expereinced Pede owners 
What is the best looking Centepede ???
? or multiple Centepedes     Post pics if you got themhotogenic:

POST PICS  
thanks


----------



## le-thomas (Dec 29, 2011)

I have no experience with centipedes (have a Rhysida longipes coming in the mail), but I really, REALLY like the size and color of Scolopendra alternans as well as Scolopendra subspinipes. Beautiful animals.


----------



## neubii18 (Dec 29, 2011)

It's really in the eye of the beholder, but Scolopendra hardwikei(spelling is off there), Scolopendra sp. "Chinese Beauty", and Scolopendra GIGANTEA(which have color phases of black,white, and I believe brown) are all highly sought after due to their color and the later their size.


----------



## Galapoheros (Dec 29, 2011)

All the native heros varieties get big and have nice colors, they seem to be on the ignore list lately for some reason.  They are easy if you have conditions right but subspinipies, alternans are more forgiving ime.  They don't get fungal infections as easy, I suspect it's the same for the S. American pedes.


----------



## beetleman (Dec 29, 2011)

in my opinion,they are are beautiful!,awesome looking animals,every sp. has it's own colors,from the smallest to the largest,i look at all of mine and can't believe the colors they all have,amazing


----------



## neubii18 (Dec 30, 2011)

@Galapoheros: I personally think it's because it's hard to find nice sized specimens at a resonable price.Everyone wants $60+ for larger specimens. Why pay that much for a native pede when I can get a large Dehaani for the same price, likely cheaper? If anyone has any heros bigger than 5-6" reasonably priced, I'm definitely interested  I agree that they are very nice looking pedes, but they get pushed to the back of my head due them being such a high priced native.


----------



## shaihulud (Dec 30, 2011)

I only ever had Malaysian cherries and Mutilans, but I vote Hardwicki as the prettiest, also the Malaysian Jewel looks really good as well.


----------



## Hendersoniana (Dec 30, 2011)

Best looking for me are 
hardwickeis
[url=http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=221&u=17020598][/URL]
and galapagoensis
[url=http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=223&u=17020598][/URL]
Others i find beautiful are subspinnipes, gigantea(of course) and alterans!


----------



## catfishrod69 (Dec 30, 2011)

+1,  Galopoheros, round us some up....you can probably catch them around there. 





asn1234 said:


> @Galapoheros: I personally think it's because it's hard to find nice sized specimens at a resonable price.Everyone wants $60+ for larger specimens. Why pay that much for a native pede when I can get a large Dehaani for the same price, likely cheaper? If anyone has any heros bigger than 5-6" reasonably priced, I'm definitely interested  I agree that they are very nice looking pedes, but they get pushed to the back of my head due them being such a high priced native.


----------



## Kayv (Dec 30, 2011)

I think the Malaysian Jewel deserves mention.


----------



## peterock44 (Dec 30, 2011)

personally i drool everytime i see a hardwickei and the cherry reds.  i really want a cherry red.  i agree though that our natives dont get the credit they deserve.  my heros castiniceps(sp. cant remmeber if thats the right spelling atm) is absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## Galapoheros (Dec 30, 2011)

I've got a lot of them, pede city over here haha!  I'll have to unload some sooner or later, most are from breeding and are still small.  I also have color mixes from a breeding experiment, look pretty cool.  I like to mail pedes that are past the fragile zone, so I'm trying to beef them up a bit.  Yeah those are hot looking pedes Henderson!


----------



## zonbonzovi (Dec 30, 2011)

asn1234 said:


> @Galapoheros: I personally think it's because it's hard to find nice sized specimens at a resonable price.Everyone wants $60+ for larger specimens. Why pay that much for a native pede when I can get a large Dehaani for the same price, likely cheaper? If anyone has any heros bigger than 5-6" reasonably priced, I'm definitely interested  I agree that they are very nice looking pedes, but they get pushed to the back of my head due them being such a high priced native.


I get the impression that the dark, E. of Arizona form(castanecieps) is a bit easier to find and prices generally reflect that but I can say first hand that arizonensis & bandeds are not at all easy to locate.  Through 2 trips/4weeks/hundreds of miles driven in prime, proven habitat I found a grand total of 4 plings and 0 adults.  One I fed heartily and kept in optimum conditions...it doubled in size over the course of 2 years and then dropped dead for no apparent reason...sigh.  I could totally be in left field here but I assumed they'd have slower growth rates than the tropicals?

peterock: not sure where you're at in WA but stop by some time and check out some heros up close

galap: can't wait for the releasing of the natives! but i'll be patient...


----------



## Galapoheros (Dec 30, 2011)

Sc. castaneiceps is easier to find John, it's because of the environment they are in, it's easier to hunt for them.  Sc. castaneiceps is found where there is more rainfall per year than with the other varieties, castaneiceps are generally found around very rocky, white limestone bedrock areas.  There is more moisture at the surface and more soil compared to desert areas the others are found around so they can be found under rocks that are small enough to look under.  And there are MANY times the rocks that are "handable" were castaneiceps are found.  The rocks in riparian areas in the desert where the other varieties are are usually boulders and it's usually too dry for them to be found under the fewer smaller rocks in the desert, that's been my experience anyway.


----------



## Hendersoniana (Dec 30, 2011)

Galapoheros said:


> I've got a lot of them, pede city over here haha!  I'll have to unload some sooner or later, most are from breeding and are still small.  I also have color mixes from a breeding experiment, look pretty cool.  I like to mail pedes that are past the fragile zone, so I'm trying to beef them up a bit.  Yeah those are hot looking pedes Henderson!


Would love to see some of ur pedes! U have a pede city, mine a village, I only own 4 pedes haha!


----------



## peterock44 (Dec 30, 2011)

@zonbonzovi, sadly im in the desert half of washington (tri-cities).  unfortunately i havnt seen anyone on these boards from my area of washington.  next time im in the seattle area i might look ya up though.  im always interested in seeing centipedes and your milipede collection has me interested.  i actually got my heros castaneiceps from a fellow ab member.  i currently have 2 polymorpha, 1 castaneiceps, a blue ring, and a veit dehanni.


----------



## zonbonzovi (Dec 30, 2011)

Not a bad thing, peter.  I'm hoping to gather us NW nerds together on the eastside when things warm up for camping/bugging/herping.  At least you won't have to drive far

Todd, you've described the AZ 'pede hunting experience to a tee.  I was looking at a geology book before the last trip and it was remarkable how rock distribution in the Sky Is. matches up with what you describe in Texas.


----------



## Galapoheros (Dec 30, 2011)

The best time I have had is hunting in the desert at night, something like up to 5 nights after rainy weather.  crackerpants posted that he had the best luck looking under trash but he's located near a large city, good luck finding convenient trash piles in the desert far from a city.  I've caught heros heros driving on roads at around 20mph while snake hunting and esp. around rolling hilly desert areas where they had to blast a road cut so that there is a short cliff on one or both sides of the road.  I've found around 4 in one night before walking along those road cuts with a good light, moving it up and down along the short cliffs for roaming pedes.  Other snake hunters would tell me they saw 3 or 4.  But you can't legally do that anymore.  I would pay a private land owner to allow me to hunt those things at night but I have enough heros heros.  I could get fired up about hunting stuff in AZ but the wardens and border patrol there ruin the idea for me, but maybe sometime.


----------



## Peter Grabowitz (Jan 10, 2012)

this  are looking good...


----------



## Hendersoniana (Jan 10, 2012)

WOW! Those sure a regood lookin' pedes u posted there :drool::drool::drool:, please post more .


----------



## CHLee (Jan 10, 2012)

holy poop M'sian jewel plings.CB or from a gravid WC adult?


----------



## Hendersoniana (Jan 10, 2012)

Peter - what is the first and 3rd pede? Looks really unique! And the malaysian jewel is, just amazing. Had to say it again .

Anyway, I just came back from vacation a few days ago and 3 of my pedes molted when i was travelling... What a surprise! One of my hardwickei terminal leg started to regenerate too. Anyway, just thought i'd share here, hope u enjoy .
Hardwickei 1
[url=http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=269&u=17020598][/URL]
Hardwickei 2(regenerating terminal leg)
[url=http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=268&u=17020598][/URL]
Ugh, sorry for the dark picture!
S galapagoensis
[url=http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=270&u=17020598][/URL]


----------



## Ultum4Spiderz (Jan 10, 2012)

Peter Grabowitz said:


> this  are looking good...


What are the names of these Pedes?? id luv any of them so cool !!!:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Peter Grabowitz (Jan 11, 2012)

Hendersoniana said:


> Peter - what is the first and 3rd pede? Looks really unique! And the malaysian jewel is, just amazing. Had to say it again .


1. & 2. are S.moritans morphs

3. S.cingulata var. obscuripes

4. S. sp. "Malaysian Jewel" (morph of subspinnipes??)


and belive me.... there are myny, many many other "good looking" centipedes...  ;-)

C U
Peter


----------



## Hendersoniana (Jan 11, 2012)

Oh morsitans really have a lot of colour morphs! 

I would like to think all pedes as beautiful .


----------



## Anthony Jensen (Feb 4, 2012)

S.hardwickei and s.heros are my favorites, although, i think every centipede is beautiful except for the common garden centipede..still cool little creatures though!


----------



## le-thomas (Feb 4, 2012)

Beautiful animals.


----------



## OBT1 (Feb 18, 2012)

Must have pedes for my future collection!


----------



## KyuZo (Feb 18, 2012)

I just noticed that i haven't post in this thread yet, so i wanted to share what i think are some of the most beautiful and good sized pedes are.  

- S. hardwickei
- S.h. arizonensis 
- S.s. dehaani "lowland cherry red"
- S.s. dehaani "malaysian jewel"


----------



## seacowst (Feb 21, 2012)

not sure the scientfic name but the pacfic coast centipede is good looking. it has neon blue legs.


----------

